# TC Mods - Stainless Steel Support



## Deckie (20/10/15)

Morning all.

What mods available locally currently support Stainless Steel in Temp control? I have an SX Mini M-Class but am not able to update the firmware. (Yihi shut me out as soon as they realized I had a legit problem, now they ignore my emails). Not keen on a Smok X Cube II.


----------



## BumbleBee (25/10/15)

I was looking just now and can't seem to find one that runs SS wire except for the XCube2. I wonder if the evic VTC will offer SS at a later stage with a software update, that would be a winner


----------



## Andre (25/10/15)

If I remember correctly the upgraded Mini Evic takes a manual TCR. So, should be quite able to run SS. That is how I run SS304 on my SX Mini, with good results.


----------



## zadiac (26/10/15)

Saw this on reddit

ISayUntoThee 1 point 2 months ago

If you have the temp curves, afaik it is. It was either 316 or 317 the thread I read mentioned


permalink
abdadaDicodes 2380 + Royal Hunter (authentic) 2 points 2 months ago

I use both 316 and 317 on my Dicodes, so the DNA200 will support both.

Link: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...hk9vu/316l_stainless_steel_wire_temp_control/

Also check this link

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...herm-nife30-coefficient-of-resistance.676506/


----------

